# <img src... beim FireFox?



## Funjoy (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein kleines HTML Problem undzwar Programmiere ich gerade eine Funktion in PHP die, die Bilder verkleinert die über die Maximalbreite und wie über die Maximalhöhe größer sind. Die Funktion ansich ist fertig doch nun hat der FireFox 1.0 ein Problem wenn ich folgenden code schreibe 

```
<img src="http://www.php4u.net/schnipsel/meinverzeichnis/an9-6.jpg"  alt="" title="" border="0">
```
dann zeigt er mir das bild nicht an! würde ich aber jetzt ein bild auf mein Space nehmen und das wiefolgt schreiben

```
<img src="meinverzeichnis/an9-6.jpg"  alt="" title="" border="0">
```
dann zeigt er mir das auch im FireFox an.bei den Netscape und IE funktioniert es. Ist das jetzt eher ein Bug vom FireFox oder gibs da noch ein Attribut was ich im IMG Tag anhängen muss?

MfG Funjoy


----------



## Budman (29. Dezember 2004)

Also an den Zeilen ist kein Fehler dran. Poste mal das Original Code Stück, da fehlt bestimmt nur irgendwo ein Anführungszeichen oder sowas. Der Code oben ist jedenfalls korrekt und sollte funktionieren.

Gruss


----------



## Funjoy (29. Dezember 2004)

Naja das wird durch PHP alles Dynamisch erzeugt der teil der Funktion ist diese:

```
<?php ...
//> Bild auf Maximale größe checken (Interne Function für Callback).
		function IMG($array)
		  {
			//> Information des Bildes Laden.
			$Info = @getimagesize($array[1]);  
			
			//> Bildgröße mit Angaben berechnen und versuchen Proportionen zu erhalten.
			$MaxWidth = 200;
			$MaxHeight = 200;
			$Width = $Info[0];
			$Height = $Info[1];
	
			if($Height <= $MaxHeight && $Width <= $MaxWidth)
			  {
				$Image = "<img src=\"".$array[1]."\" width=\"".$Width."\" height=\"".$Height."\" alt=\"\" title=\"\" border=\"0\">"; 
			}
			else
			  {
				$ProWidth = $MaxWidth / $Width;
				$ProHeight = $MaxHeight / $Height;
				if($ProWidth < $ProHeight)
				  {
					$NewWidth = $Width * $ProWidth;
					$NewHeight = $Height * $ProWidth;  
				}
				else
				  {
					$NewWidth = $Width * $ProHeight;
					$NewHeight = $Height * $ProHeight;   
				}  
		
				$Image = "<a href=\"".$array[1]."\" target=\"_BLANK\"><img src=\"".$array[1]."\" width=\"".$NewWidth."\" height=\"".$NewHeight."\" alt=\"\" title=\"\" border=\"0\"></a>"; 
			}
	
			return $Image;
		} 
 ...?>
```
Also ich sehe bei der ausgabe kein Fehler 

MfG Funjoy


----------



## Funjoy (29. Dezember 2004)

Hat sich erledigt !
lag an einer einstellung des Browsers.

MfG Funjoy


----------

